# Wertschätzung PC



## Quppi (28. Juli 2012)

*Wertschätzung PC*

Hallo an alle,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen den Restwert meines PC richtig einzuschätzen.
Standart graues Gehäuse
Standart Netzteil
Abit n-68sv
Amd athlon 64 x2 5000+
4 gb ddr2 ram
geforce 9800 glaub ich - muss nochmal nachgucken
40 gb festplatte
dvd brenner
ich hoffe ich habe nix vergessen.
Lg Quppi

Edit: Ich selber hätte auf ca. 100€ geschätzt. Kommt das hin?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wertschätzung PC*

Hm zwischen 50 - 80 Taler wäre mit Glück möglich, 100 Taler wären auch machbar aber das wird schwieriger


----------



## the.hai (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wertschätzung PC*

stimme dem dr. zu, aber dennoch keine wertschätzungen außerhalbs des marktplatzes


----------



## Quppi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wertschätzung PC*

das problem ist, dass ich keine 100 posts habe um dort zumindest wertschätzen zu lassen....


----------



## Leckrer (28. Juli 2012)

the.hai schrieb:
			
		

> stimme dem dr. zu, aber dennoch keine wertschätzungen außerhalbs des marktplatzes



Warum eigentlich nicht? Ich lese gern den Paragraphen, falls du ihn postest


----------



## Quppi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wertschätzung PC*


 *Hallo Quppi! Um den  Handel in unserem Marktplatz problemlos zu gestalten, gelten in diesem  Unterforum gesonderte Regeln. Diese wurden zuletzt am 28.12.2011  aktualisiert und sind verbindlich für alle Nutzer des Marktplatzes: Zu den Marktplatzregeln. 
Um im Marktplatz posten zu können, musst du mindestens 60 Tage registriert sein und 100 gezählte Beiträge verfasst haben.*
Da haste den Paragraph. Ich nehm an ,dass die Begründung im den Regeln steht, die ich aber auch nicht lesen kann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wertschätzung PC*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht? Ich lese gern den Paragraphen, falls du ihn postest



Ja hatte es verpeilt, aber solche Anfragen sind eigendlich nur auf dem Marktplatz erwünscht


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wertschätzung PC*

Ja, damit hier keine Leute reinkommen die kein Intresse an der Communtiy haben.
Im Luxx dauert es nur 60 Tagen, in anderen zum anbieten und Schätzen 6 Monate und 100 Beiträge, dafür kannst du immer kaufen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wertschätzung PC*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht? Ich lese gern den Paragraphen, falls du ihn postest


 


Quppi schrieb:


> *Hallo Quppi! Um den  Handel in unserem Marktplatz problemlos zu gestalten, gelten in diesem  Unterforum gesonderte Regeln. Diese wurden zuletzt am 28.12.2011  aktualisiert und sind verbindlich für alle Nutzer des Marktplatzes: Zu den Marktplatzregeln.
> Um im Marktplatz posten zu können, musst du mindestens 60 Tage registriert sein und 100 gezählte Beiträge verfasst haben.*
> 
> Da haste den Paragraph. Ich nehm an ,dass die Begründung im den Regeln steht, die ich aber auch nicht lesen kann


Ist in den Forumregeln nachzulesen:


> *2.1 Handel*
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe und *Wertanfragen sind nur   im Marktplatz gestattet*. Links zu eBay&Co, die auf eigene Auktionen   verweisen, sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum unerwünscht.  *Eine  Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung  des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24  Stunden.* Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einsehbar.
> Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die   Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken   eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur   ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt.


----------



## Leckrer (28. Juli 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist in den Forumregeln nachzulesen:



Danke


----------



## Quppi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wertschätzung PC*

ups tut mir leid, dass ich damit gegen die forenregeln verstoßen habe. Trotzdem danke euch allen für die antworten.


----------

